

Ask YC: Visiting Seattle week of Feb 25th, who should I meet? - andrew_null

(For a quick background, here's my bio: http://en.oreilly.com/gspwest2008/public/schedule/speaker/2605)<p>I'm originally from Seattle and recently moved to San Francisco last year to join Mohr Davidow Ventures as an Entrepreneur-in-Residence. I've since left, and am working on a new project.<p>There's a ton of great hackers in the Seattle area, but it's not as easy to reach them - who are some interesting people I should meet when I'm out there? I'd like to set up a lunch or two while I'm in town, and get everyone together.<p>Any ideas?<p>intros and recommendations can go to voodoo[at]gmail.
======
alaskamiller
meet tony wright! i wish i can meet him for lunch

~~~
webwright
Heh-- Tony Wright is down in CA for YCombinator... I'll have to grab Andrew
sometime in SanFran.

Where the heck are you? Alaska?!

~~~
alaskamiller
i'm in the south bay, let's grab lunch sometimes!

